# 1972 GTO Convertible



## Aman4u2nv (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey, I just joined the forum. I have a question about the supposed one and only GTO Convertible from 1972. Did pontiac really make it and the three wagons. A lot of people tell me no, but I personally saw one of the GTO wagons up for sale in South Carolina. Not only that, but I have a 1972 GTO convertible that checks out as a GTO from the VIN number not a LeMans. Any thoughts?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
I know they did the SW's out the back door for a couple of the workers in the GTO plant, but not sure about the convertible for `72. If it`s true, and you have the only `72 GTO conv, then you could pretty much set your own price!!
I would send the vin # into PHS and get the car documented, that will tell you for sure.


----------



## Aman4u2nv (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the reply. What's PHS? I just looked it up at the DMV. I'd like to restore it, but I don't know if I should. It's all matching numbers with the 455 HO. It doesn't have the original intake manifold or carb however. Do you think I should restore it?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The DMV is incorrect and I would bet your VIN identifies your car as a Lemans, the GTO option in 72 was listed as sales code 334 listed on the build sheet or the window sticker. 

Pontiac Historical Services can furnish you with a copy of the original build sheet and window sticker for around $70.00.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Aman4u2nv said:


> Hey, thanks for the reply. What's PHS? I just looked it up at the DMV. I'd like to restore it, but I don't know if I should. It's all matching numbers with the 455 HO. It doesn't have the original intake manifold or carb however. Do you think I should restore it?


If you don`t want to, I might! Even if it is just a LeMans.


----------



## dharvesh (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi this forum is very nice don't worry about GTO Convertible.More number of cars we have selled it..............
-------------------
Dharvesh 
Car Auctions


----------

